# Oh dear, Kerry McCarthy in a spot of bother...



## Geri (Apr 29, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/england/8652724.stm


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2010)

The figures were _very_ good for labour though - expected lib-dem postal surge non-existent.


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't understand why the candidates are allowed to know the results of the postal votes.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2010)

Geri said:


> I don't understand why the candidates are allowed to know the results of the postal votes.


agreed. there isn't a chance that they won't tell their partners, close friends etc.

they should be opened on polling night, with the rest of them...


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The figures were _very_ good for labour though - expected lib-dem postal surge non-existent.



It's a seat labour are strong in and the lib dems aren't targetting. Since where political parties are active they tend to try to get their supporters signed up for postal votes (so they're more likely to vote), it could just be that most of the people voting this way are labour voters, as Labour will have been active in that area signing supporters up. 

The result at the end though will likely be differently proportioned, but should still be a Labour hold anyway.


----------



## killer b (Apr 29, 2010)

what are the implications? could she be fucked?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> It's a seat labour are strong in and the lib dems aren't targetting. Since where political parties are active they tend to try to get their supporters signed up for postal votes (so they're more likely to vote), it could just be that most of the people voting this way are labour voters, as Labour will have been active in that area signing supporters up.
> 
> The result at the end though will likely be differently proportioned, but should still be a Labour hold anyway.



They certainly have stepped up their local activity since the first debate. They were the ones expecting the postals to show significant lab-->lib movement as this first tranche were those returned during the week after the first debate.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2010)

killer b said:


> what are the implications? could she be fucked?



She could be disqualified yes.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2010)

Silly cow


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoops.

In her defence, she likes Husker Du... she told me on Twitter.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 29, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They certainly have stepped up their local activity since the first debate. They were the ones expecting the postals to show significant lab-->lib movement as this first tranche were those returned during the week after the first debate.



Interesting, are the Lib Dems doing much over there then? Perhaps they have a hinderance in that their candidate used to be a tory councillor, can't imagine him going down to well on the doorstep there.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 29, 2010)

They're the only ones i've seen around and the only ones apart from TUSC who we've had a leaflet off.


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2010)

No, there was a Tory leaflet you ripped up!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 29, 2010)

Different ward, but as mentioned elsewhere, we've had no Labour literature for ages. Loads from the others, though.

If volume of unrequested paper is anything to go by, the Tories will be streets ahead.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 29, 2010)

Only seen Lib Dem posters in Bristol West. Well saw one Green on today but no labour or tory.


----------



## Geri (Apr 29, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Only seen Lib Dem posters in Bristol West. Well saw one Green on today but no labour or tory.



I've seen Labour posters in Easton. It confused me, as I'd forgotten that Easton is no longer in Bristol East.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> I've seen Labour posters in Easton. It confused me, as I'd forgotten that Easton is no longer in Bristol East.



That explains why I've been getting Bristol West bumf. 

I can vote for Danny Kushlick then


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> That explains why I've been getting Bristol West bumf.
> 
> I can vote for Danny Kushlick then



But you don't live in Easton.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2010)

Geri said:


> But you don't live in Easton.


Redfield - right on the edge of the constituency as it was ...


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 30, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Redfield - right on the edge of the constituency as it was ...



What ward are you in?


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What ward are you in?



^^ sorry, that was me posting ^^


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 30, 2010)

Easton - according to this map :-

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/WardFinder/pdfs/eastonmap-high.pdf

I *was *in Bristol East where I voted For Jean Corston in '97 and Kerry McCarthy in 2001 - before the shit really hit the fan. The first and last times I will vote Labour.

I now find myself in Bristol West with a young, libertarian LibDem in post, and the rather tempting Danny Kush-lick as an alternative alongside the Green candidate ...

If there was a weird space-time thingy, presumably I could have voted for Tony Benn - and I quite probably would have ...


----------



## big eejit (Apr 30, 2010)

From Tony Benn to a Lib Dem. Sådant är livet. eller hur?


----------



## Geri (Apr 30, 2010)

What a bizarre world we live in.


----------



## strung out (May 1, 2010)

so if she gets disqualified, i assume it would become a straight race between lib dems and the tories?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2010)

Bristol East has lost Easton and Lawrence Hill to Bristol West and has gained Frome Vale - which is rather posh in places and has Tory councillors and Hillfields - which is rather rough - do they actually vote there ?

Bristol West has shaken off some posh areas so now looks even more safely LibDem / Labour.


----------



## Geri (May 2, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Hillfields - which is rather rough - do they actually vote there ?



I think they vote Labour or BNP. I strongly suspect that's the reason the BNP are standing in Bristol East.


----------



## kropotkin (May 2, 2010)

I get Bristol south, an ultrasafe labour seat. I've only had libdem and bnp leaflets, the latter featuring the excellent griffin/Churchill montage


----------



## Geri (May 2, 2010)

kropotkin said:


> I get Bristol south, an ultrasafe labour seat. I've only had libdem and bnp leaflets, the latter featuring the excellent griffin/Churchill montage



I'd forgotten that you moved here - we must sort out that drink sometime!


----------



## BlackArab (May 4, 2010)

.


----------



## BlackArab (May 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> Easton - according to this map :-
> 
> http://www.bristol.gov.uk/WardFinder/pdfs/eastonmap-high.pdf
> 
> ...



when I was a kid Bristol east was Tory held by Jonathon Sayeed, now they've put up another Asian Tory candidate so I'm already wondering if I should start getting worried.


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2010)

The greasiest MP ever. He tried to shake my hand once.


----------



## strung out (May 4, 2010)

i assume there's still no word on whether she's getting disqualified/charged?


----------



## butchersapron (May 4, 2010)

Expect it won't happen now - 6 years in jail.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The greasiest MP ever. He tried to shake my hand once.



His replacement is very photogenic - and nearly half a million in debt by all accounts ...

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=&...lient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_en-GBGB350GB350&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Geri (May 4, 2010)

BlackArab said:


> when I was a kid Bristol east was Tory held by Jonathon Sayeed, now they've put up another Asian Tory candidate so I'm already wondering if I should start getting worried.



I'm getting worried too, I might have to re-think my voting plan.


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> His replacement is very photogenic - and nearly half a million in debt by all accounts ...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=&...lient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_en-GBGB350GB350&ie=UTF-8



Good to see the tories are genuine about cleaning up politics and not just putting forward another load of chancers who think that becoming an MP could be good for business.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2010)

I'm so reassured by the gap-year Tory candidate they've scraped up for my shiny new liberal-left constituency, I'm even tempted to give the Green candidate my vote.

http://www.nickyarker.com/home/


----------



## Gerry1time (May 4, 2010)

Slight aside, but does anyone know where the political hacks and agents are discussing stuff this election? The Bristol Blogger's down for the time being, and the other place that was good was the vote 2007 forum, but that's got tumbleweed going through it these days. 

Surely the political geeks must be chatting on a constituency level somewhere out there? Or have they just realised there's no point?


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2010)

Nick Yarker - I got one of his leaflets through the door. What a twat.

From his website:

"As a 30 year old guy who works in a creative industry, I have many friends who felt the same as you."

He may as well just have written "I am a massive tool"


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Slight aside, but does anyone know where the political hacks and agents are discussing stuff this election? The Bristol Blogger's down for the time being, and the other place that was good was the vote 2007 forum, but that's got tumbleweed going through it these days.
> 
> Surely the political geeks must be chatting on a constituency level somewhere out there? Or have they just realised there's no point?



Search Bristol West on Twitter?


----------



## rioted (May 4, 2010)

big eejit said:


> From Tony Benn to a Lib Dem. Sådant är livet. eller hur?


Chesterfield the same.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 4, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Slight aside, but does anyone know where the political hacks and agents are discussing stuff this election? The Bristol Blogger's down for the time being, and the other place that was good was the vote 2007 forum, but that's got tumbleweed going through it these days.
> 
> Surely the political geeks must be chatting on a constituency level somewhere out there? Or have they just realised there's no point?



James Barlow, Tony Dyer (Aureas Mediocritas), possibly Eugene Byrne? Plus I think TBB might be guestblogging on Bristol 24-7?


----------



## Gerry1time (May 4, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Search Bristol West on Twitter?



Need a forum based approach for actual discussion ta. Twitter's mostly balls for that kind of thing. 

Will check james Barlow if he's back blogging, and the others recommended too tho...


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2010)

Looks like Anarchist606 will be liveblogging election day.


----------



## BlackArab (May 6, 2010)

gentlegreen said:


> His replacement is very photogenic - and nearly half a million in debt by all accounts ...
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=&...lient-ff&rlz=1B3GGGL_en-GBGB350GB350&ie=UTF-8



I've got a poster on a flagpole you can have if you like


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2010)

James Barlow's election thing


----------

